# Jordan river



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Check out these large mouth bass i caught in the jordan river last night. :lol: 3.5 lb









4 lb white bass :?









All caught on a 1 oz white buck tail jig


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

:lol: 

Okay...

I don't get it.

Nice fish though.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I think its a new catch and release record if i measured it properly. I just measured it with a boot. It was 2 boots long :shock:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

OK, we should start a pool. :lol: 

I say Utah Lake.

Nice striper, by the way.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Theres no strippers in utah lake. So it has to be a white bass


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> Theres no strippers in utah lake. So it has to be a white bass


Oh yeah, duh.

Uh...wait a minute. I know there's no strippers in Utah Lake, most of them are in town, State Street mostly.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Lol

Nothing gets past you guys. 
The fish are wipers. That's a small one. I caught three more larger. The largest was about 8 lbs. I swear they are the hardest fighting fish lb for lb of ive ever caught. They almost spooled me. I was using 30 lb spider wire and the hit like a mack truck.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I was just seeing if the twins would be switching to a big white lure and hitting the jordan river. :smile:
Here is another one. I didnt get a photo of the big ones, too dark.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

The fish above is longer and thicker than the one by my boot. It was in the five lb range.


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

Lol that's hilarious... :lol:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Uh, this thread should be moved to the Fishing Reports section. Goob?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

sawsman said:


> Uh, this thread should be moved to the Fishing Reports section. Goob?


Leave it here. At least it isn't that obnoxious spam that keeps appearing here every day. 

Nice fish SW.


----------

